# Good and bad first post



## Bender (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey everyone.  I just joined the forum after stalking it for a while!  Lot of great info here, so thank you all. 
I have some good and bad news for a first post.
I'll start with the bad....
My rose hair just passed away after 9 years of having her.  I got her when she was an adult already so I never really knew how old she was so it was a surprise when I found her a few days ago with her legs curled up underneath her.  
Well she was my first and only tarantula, and I've always been more into pythons, but Ive been doing a lot of reading and looking at pictures, so I think I've gotten the bug .
The good news....Today I purchased a sling....a 1.5" P Metallica 
Right now I'm working on his/her enclosure, from an acrylic box from michaels.  So whenever he/she arrives it'll be ready!

So I'm sure that I'll have some questions soon


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 18, 2014)

Are you aware that this is an advanced level tarantula due to its lightening fast speed and very powerful venom?

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2014)

Yea I am aware.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 18, 2014)

Not an ideal T for you... If you really read here you would really know that...


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree however what's done is done and there's no going back. I just hope the op will be able to handle the speed.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beary Strange (Jan 18, 2014)

I hate to jump on the bandwagon but wow was that not the best decision. This is like keeping a grass snake and deciding you're ready for a King Cobra. In any case, now that you're here-read around the forums, find out what you've gotten yourself into, and how to properly care for the little one. Poecs are arboreal, but that's a relative term with these guys as they seem to, at least as slings, spend more time at the base of the cork, with occasional walks around the premises of their enclosures. They're very shy, so don't expect to see them all the time. The good news is that because they're shy, they're more likely run from you and tuck themself into the smallest crevice, make themselves as small as they possibly can, than try to bite you. That said, don't try and push their limits; don't assume because metallica is the "less defensive" one that means you can pick it up. Doing so is dangerous to both yourself and the T. Any chance you can show us the set-up you're making for it so we can offer advice as to whether or not you're heading in the right direction?


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2014)

Well thank you for your concern, perhaps if either if your responses weren't so condescending I would be more grateful for them.   Neither of you know me or any details on what I am or am not capable of handling, and yet you feel like you can tell me  what I can/cannot or should/should not have?  And your going to tell me I haven't read anything here?  Wow, I've never been attacked by internet commandos this quick....

Again thank you for the concern.

---------- Post added 01-18-2014 at 10:20 PM ----------

Belle fury that was not at all to you, and thank you for your actual concern.
Bobgrill sorry to have been so abrupt with my first reply.  I just felt that I was being attacked without all the info.


----------



## Quinquangular (Jan 18, 2014)

Bender said:


> Well thank you for your concern, perhaps if either if your responses weren't so condescending I would be more grateful for them.   Neither of you know me or any details on what I am or am not capable of handling, and yet you feel like you can tell me  what I can/cannot or should/should not have?  And your going to tell me I haven't read anything here?  Wow, I've never been attacked by internet commandos this quick....
> 
> Again thank you for the concern.


Well, everyone read that you had a Rosie for your first and only T, and going from such a experience required T isn't that ideal in people's minds.
I was bombarded as well when I went with an OBT sling as a part of my beginner set of Tarantulas I got, but it's too late for that.

I hope you do a lot of research and take extreme caution, but also enjoy your rare Tarantula.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't think anyone is trying to attack you. Like I said what's done is done. I hope you enjoy your T. Just don't underestimate their speed. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks ^ yea I guess I took offense too quick.
Well anyways the enclosure I'm building is a display case from michaels, and so far I've cut the front cover in half and am planning to use the mesh on the white air vent so no crickets can escape or legs get caught in the louvres.  This air vent will be remove able so I can feed through this opening.  The bottom cover peice will be glued in place, and the upper will be remove able but I'm still trying to figure out how I will secure it.  I have some ideas but I'm still thinking.
The black enclosure I made a few months ago.  The dark enclosure on the right was for the rosie and the other two are my pythons.  The enclosure for the tarantula was designed for a terrestrial so it won't work for the p Metallica.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 18, 2014)

Bender said:


> Well thank you for your concern, perhaps if either if your responses weren't so condescending I would be more grateful for them.   Neither of you know me or any details on what I am or am not capable of handling, and yet you feel like you can tell me  what I can/cannot or should/should not have?  And your going to tell me I haven't read anything here?  Wow, I've never been attacked by internet commandos this quick....
> 
> Again thank you for the concern.
> 
> ...


 Like some members have said not the second best tarantula to start with. Either way you have the spider coming we are here to help "RIGHT GUYS AND GALS". So to begin with if it is just a sling they are fast and as they get older it will be just as fast so "BE CAREFUL" hands of at all times! Feed crickets once every other day if you wish. When they are little you need to keep them moist once they are 4.5" to 5" inches I keep them dry with a clean water dish at all times. But please use caution with the Poecilotheria genus in general you do not want to get bitten by any of them. Good luck!


Jose


----------



## Beary Strange (Jan 18, 2014)

Bender said:


> Well thank you for your concern, perhaps if either if your responses weren't so condescending I would be more grateful for them.   Neither of you know me or any details on what I am or am not capable of handling, and yet you feel like you can tell me  what I can/cannot or should/should not have?  And your going to tell me I haven't read anything here?  Wow, I've never been attacked by internet commandos this quick....
> 
> Again thank you for the concern.
> 
> ...


I think people are very defensive of the hobby and concern for it results in sometimes many of us coming off as condescending. You have to understand, this is such a new hobby and we're all a little worried about the wrong new person getting an OW tarantula, getting bit and either them or their families making a big deal out of it to the media, and then the hobby as a whole suffers. And poecs are undergoing a governmental review right now, which one wrong move with would not help. I don't believe they really mean harm. We all just want you and the T to be safe.

Edit: Just saw the enclosure pics. Your poec could waltz right through the slits in that white vent. Go with the mesh screen. Make sure it's sturdy. My preferred enclosure for young poecs in leftover pretzel/cheeseball containers. Sounds weird but they turn out to be quite perfect. And cheap. Toss out the nastiness inside (or eat it if that's your thing) and there you go. $6 container


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2014)

One more thing, I am not planning on handling this T AT ALL.  The only time it won't be in it's enclosure is when it's being transferred lol.  I understand what I've gotten myself into, but I also know people have kept them with no issues at all.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 18, 2014)

Bender said:


> One more thing, I am not planning on handling this T AT ALL.  The only time it won't be in it's enclosure is when it's being transferred lol.  I understand what I've gotten myself into, but I also know people have kept them with no issues at all.


 Trust me even if you don't handle it it will get on you if you are not careful. Believe me when I tell you this. I have gotten bitten by one of the worst bites ever and it was by the P. ornata she was only 3" inches. By the way when you are feeding or rehousing please do this with no little kids horsing around. Your new with this genus so just be careful use extra caution like if your life depended on it. By the way before someone give you a bad time you do not want to capitalize the species name just the genus name.


Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks Jose for the info....those of you giving me good info, and genuinely trying to help are actually starting to make me nervous 
But yea Jose its actually my phone that keep writing metallica in caps, and uncapsing P....I think it thinks I'm typing the bands name lol.
Belle....I tried to explain it in my other post, but I was having trouble writing on my phone.  I'm planning to cut the mesh to fit inside the white vent to cover the louvres(sp?).  I figured they were too big


----------



## Beary Strange (Jan 18, 2014)

Bender said:


> Belle....I tried to explain it in my other post, but I was having trouble writing on my phone.  I'm planning to cut the mesh to fit inside the white vent to cover the louvres(sp?).  I figured they were too big


I see, gotcha. That should work just fine then. :3


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 18, 2014)

Bender said:


> Thanks Jose for the info....those of you giving me good info, and genuinely trying to help are actually starting to make me nervous
> But yea Jose its actually my phone that keep writing metallica in caps, and uncapsing P....I think it thinks I'm typing the bands name lol.
> Belle....I tried to explain it in my other post, but I was having trouble writing on my phone.  I'm planning to cut the mesh to fit inside the white vent to cover the louvres(sp?).  I figured they were too big


 I'm just glad you did not get a P. ornata, that is one hell of a pokie to deal with!


Jose


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 18, 2014)

Bender said:


> Well thank you for your concern, perhaps if either if your responses weren't so condescending I would be more grateful for them.   Neither of you know me or any details on what I am or am not capable of handling, and yet you feel like you can tell me  what I can/cannot or should/should not have?  And your going to tell me I haven't read anything here?  Wow, I've never been attacked by internet commandos this quick....
> 
> Again thank you for the concern.
> 
> ...


 making this post is attacking those who offer assistance. You shouldn't be so quick to judge an "attack. We were simply stating that that is a VERY LARGE jump. If that was an "attack", I would hate to see a full assault.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 18, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> making this post is attacking those who offer assistance. You shouldn't be so quick to judge an "attack. We were simply stating that that is a VERY LARGE jump. If that was an "attack", I would hate to see a full assault.


 He understands that now that it was not meant as an attack.


Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Jan 18, 2014)

jose said:


> I'm just glad you did not get a P. ornata, that is one hell of a pokie to deal with!
> 
> 
> Jose


Indeed. I have a vittata, subfusca and miranda. And I don't think I'm anywhere near ready for the ornata from what I've heard.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 18, 2014)

It's just hard for me to understand. I've been keeping Ts for 1year collectively and don't have a P metallica, and yet all these new hobbyists are just getting them like they are candy. I haven't even gotten an old world yet. You MIGHT have transferring problems and it WILL be fast and pissy. Don't get bit. Getting bit really does suck...


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 18, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> It's just hard for me to understand. I've been keeping Ts for 1year collectively and don't have a P metallica, and yet all these new hobbyists are just getting them like they are candy. I haven't even gotten an old world yet. You MIGHT have transferring problems and it WILL be fast and pissy. Don't get bit. Anti coagulates really do suck...


 He made his choice obviously he was able to afford it in my opinion not a wise choice. Regardless the choice was made by a new hobbyist maybe he was misinform by someone else. We can't hold it against him by making this decision. If he is not careful he will learn the hard way and he will learn quickly.




Jose


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 18, 2014)

It is poecilotheria that has anti coagulates right? I changed it because I couldn't quite remember. Nonetheless please remember to be smart about your choices. Because if something bad happens it can affect our hobby.


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> It's just hard for me to understand. I've been keeping Ts for 1year collectively and don't have a P metallica, and yet all these new hobbyists are just getting them like they are candy. I haven't even gotten an old world yet. You MIGHT have transferring problems and it WILL be fast and pissy. Don't get bit. Anti coagulates really do suck...


I've had my rose hair for 9 years until it passed away a few days ago.  So I'm not new to the "hobby".  And I've had most types of boas and pythons over the last 14 years.  I am completely new to any tarantula besides the rose hair, that's why I've been reading on this forum.  Watching videos or reading is not going to teach me how fast they are or how to handle them though.  The only way to learn is to have them.  Just because you don't have something doesn't mean other people can't or shouldn't.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 18, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> It is poecilotheria that has anti coagulates right? I changed it because I couldn't quite remember. Nonetheless please remember to be smart about your choices. Because if something bad happens it can affect our hobby.


 Very true! Well said!


Jose


----------



## Beary Strange (Jan 18, 2014)

Bender said:


> I've had my rose hair for 9 years until it passed away a few days ago.  So I'm not new to the "hobby".  And I've had most types of boas and pythons over the last 14 years.  I am completely new to any tarantula besides the rose hair, that's why I've been reading on this forum.  Watching videos or reading is not going to teach me how fast they are or how to handle them though.  The only way to learn is to have them.  Just because you don't have something doesn't mean other people can't or shouldn't.


I want to address the learning through doing bit, but I do want to disclaim that I am not taking that person's side, not remotely. I don't agree that being in the hobby for a year with only 3 tarantulas makes you any better than someone such as myself, who is coming up on their year in the coming months and has 41. It's just a matter of doing the research and getting prepared. The normal "prescribed" way to get used to the varying speeds of tarantulas is to start slowly and move onto faster and faster Ts. So for example, to get used to a poec's speed, a good ladder would be Avicularia, which are prone to little bolts but pretty much harmless, to a Chromatopelma, to Psalmopoeus, then Tapinauchenius, then Poecilotheria. But like has been said already, what's done is done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 18, 2014)

See that's the thing though. You continuously bring up your snakes. I respect that, however snakes have NOTHING to do with Ts. I have had dogs since I was a child, does that mean a tiger is good for me? The answer is no. And the learning part is not spot on as well. There are great vids on OBTs speeding. That's enough to deter. And that last part made me chuckle. I NEVER said you couldn't have it or that you shouldn't. I just meant all the newer hobbyists need to learn that color does not matter and that you NEED to take baby steps. 9 years is not representative of your experience. It means your dedicacated and that's good, however 9 years with a dog doesn't mean I'm ready for a tiger, although that would be cool. Also I don't look upon myself any higher then others. My 4 Ts are mostly new. I had one for 8 months until the last 2 months when I got 3 more. Is my experience great? No! I still don't have an old world and I'm working there. But some people can go faster.


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Jan 19, 2014)

You dun goofed.

Seriously, though, I think that you can handle it. If you're really meticulous and responsible about your husbandry, then you and the spider should be alright. I speak from limited experienced with only a few old world tarantulas, including a few Pokey slings, but so far I'm unscathed (knock wood), and my T's are healthy. Please give us a picture of your set up when it is complete, and while putting it together, keep this stuff in mind. Having a retreat where your spider can go to feel secure will go a long way towards keeping daily maintenance from turning into a nightmare. A piece of cork bark against the glass would be ideal. Also, at that size, you can give the spider a very small dish of water. I have a water bottle cap in my P. metallica's enclosure; wide and shallow, perfect for my 2" spider, and great for yours too. I also have sphagnum moss in my enclosures. Not only are they nice for decoration, but by taking space they clutter the enclosure, which helps to keep the T from feeling open and exposed. A piece of plastic plant will also serve the same purpose.

I suggest that you gather some supplies if you don't have them already. The most important is a catch cup, by which I mean any kind of clear container that you can use to put over or intercept a bolting tarantula. A 32 oz. deli cup is a good example, like one that you would find at a salad bar in a supermarket. Tongs are necessary to grasp things like crickets, boluses, and fouled water dishes without putting your hands inside of the enclosure. Look up the bag method for rehousing. There's a topic on the forum somewhere about it. It will help minimize the chances for escape, which is probably the most important thing for you to consider.

That spider can really hurt you. It can put you through terrible pain and sickness. Even though most Pokies will flee from an intruder instead of biting them, they are still unpredictable, and before you notice things can go very wrong. Treat the spider like it's hazmat; find a protocol and stick to it. Don't get complacent when you're dealing with a highly venomous animal. Please take care, and continue to research this species; what I've told you is not even close to all of what you should know about keeping a Pokey! If there's anything you need to ask about your spider, don't hesitate. None of us are out to get you. We want you in our hobby and we want you to enjoy it! If some of us come off as overbearing, it's only out of concern for you!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fyic (Jan 19, 2014)

Well it is what it is......congrats on the p.metallica and welcome to the boards

As everyone else has said.....read up/watch some videos and just be SAFE.......and if you need anything I'm sure people here can help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm sorry if I come off bad. Really I am. I wish you the best of luck and welcome to our great hobby. Also sorry about your Rosie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 19, 2014)

You'll probably be fine.

I had nothing but docile aphonopelmas for years and then bought, of all things, an H. mac sling. That thing was the fastest, sneakiest, angriest creature I've ever encountered. I ended up giving it away to a friend. It was too much for me at the time. 

The two pokies I have now are so calm compared to that H. mac. That thing launched itself out of the substrate where it was hiding AT MY FACE during a rehouse. 

Moral of the story: At least you didn't buy a psychotic homicidal Heteroscodra maculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 19, 2014)

Bugmom said:


> You'll probably be fine.
> 
> I had nothing but docile aphonopelmas for years and then bought, of all things, an H. mac sling. That thing was the fastest, sneakiest, angriest creature I've ever encountered. I ended up giving it away to a friend. It was too much for me at the time.
> 
> ...


 That is another aggressive spider! And a nasty bite!


Jose


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 19, 2014)

Bugmom said:


> You'll probably be fine.
> 
> I had nothing but docile aphonopelmas for years and then bought, of all things, an H. mac sling. That thing was the fastest, sneakiest, angriest creature I've ever encountered. I ended up giving it away to a friend. It was too much for me at the time.
> 
> ...


Funny, I just picked one of those up today heheh. She was in terrible conditions (interesting because all of the other T's that the people had were pretty well off) and seemed like a good deal. I was never really interested in any pokies or an H. mac (except for P. metallica of course  )and wasn't even planning on keeping her, but after seeing her up close, gosh do I love this little girl! She has little baby deer spots on her abdomen and is now affectionately referred to as Bambi  she calm so far, but I'm going to attribute that to the fact that she hasn't settled in yet  

@OP: Good luck with your new baby! I'm sure it will steal your heart


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh H. Macs aren't that bad guys come on. They're not for everyone but I'd say they're not as bad as OBTs. Of course this is one of those things that's really debatable. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Femangel (Jan 19, 2014)

Good luck with your first pokie! It might not have been the ideal first (second) choice. Babysteps probably would have been better, but it's done now so we should all focus our energy on educating you on how to best handle these wonderfull animals.  u are not the first and will definitly not be the last to dive in head first. I did take steps towards faster more defensive tarantula's however i have done so in a very short time frame. First tarantula, Brachypelma auratum only 5 months ago, now i have three pokies, one babboon and a few other fast and/or defensive species. I am doing fine with all of them. So i am sure that if u take on board everyones advice, as i have done, that you will be allright too!
I know that some of the long time posters might come across as condescending at first, i remember feeling much like u myself when i just arrived on the boards, but i assure you every single one of them means well. They just don't want bad advertisement for the hobby and more important they want you and the tarantula to be safe. U will come to know them and resepect their expertise. 

Also if u haven't yet: buy the 'tarantula's keeper guide' by Stanley and Margaret Schultz. (I am so surprised noone else had mentioned it yet!) i'ts like our bible  it has tons of information on basically everything one would ever want to know about keeping a tarantula. 

Good luck with ur new little friend and keep posting!


----------



## Heckapunchez (Jan 19, 2014)

First off welcome! P. Metallicas are gorgeous! Don't worry about the "bad decision" talks. Its a free world afterall. Just try to dig past all that and find the useful tips and tricks. I don't buy into the mob mentality or the typical way of thinking anyway. If you know what you want, you learn about it, study the material, and then get it you will be just fine. I absolutely DESPISE the comparison of deadly venomous snakes to OW T's. I still have yet to see a death from their bites only excruciating pain. I cannot say the same about the snakes. Be smart, Be safe, Be Respectful and please enjoy your hobby.


----------



## Quinquangular (Jan 19, 2014)

Bender said:


> I've had my rose hair for 9 years until it passed away a few days ago.  So I'm not new to the "hobby".  And I've had most types of boas and pythons over the last 14 years.  I am completely new to any tarantula besides the rose hair, that's why I've been reading on this forum.  Watching videos or reading is not going to teach me how fast they are or how to handle them though.  The only way to learn is to have them.  Just because you don't have something doesn't mean other people can't or shouldn't.


Well, not starting an argument, but having just one T, especially a pet rock, usually doesn't give you much experience, so you are 'new'.
Everyone has new stuff to learn. 
It's cool you jumped into the hobby again, good luck with your T. Treat it well, it's a rare species that's well sought out. 
Please ask if you have any questions on it, I'm sure like others we're all caring for the T you got.

I guess people don't really think it's a good idea to dive right in from the bottom to the top since it's considered an advanced species for keepers 'with experience'.

Best of luck, I'm buying a P regalis and a few other T's soon.
Can't wait!~~~


----------



## prairiepanda (Jan 19, 2014)

Bender said:


> View attachment 123583


I just want to say that I LOVE what you're doing so far with that enclosure. Expect your T to outgrow it fairly quickly, though.

I do agree that gaining some more relevant experience(experience with boas, pythons, and a rose hair, regardless how thorough, is not relevant) would have been wise, but it could have been worse. P metallica at least isn't particularly prone to biting, so for the most part it's only the speed that might give you issues(but always respect the venom, of course). They can move much faster than any python or boa strike I've ever seen, that's for sure! I think the biggest problem you'll encounter is with rehousing. You'll find loads of advice on these boards in that regard, so you should be able to prepare yourself pretty well.


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Jan 19, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Funny, I just picked one of those up today heheh. She was in terrible conditions (interesting because all of the other T's that the people had were pretty well off) and seemed like a good deal. I was never really interested in any pokies or an H. mac (except for P. metallica of course  )and wasn't even planning on keeping her, but after seeing her up close, gosh do I love this little girl! She has little baby deer spots on her abdomen and is now affectionately referred to as Bambi  she calm so far, but I'm going to attribute that to the fact that she hasn't settled in yet
> 
> @OP: Good luck with your new baby! I'm sure it will steal your heart


I've heard that H. maculata along with S. calceatum are the baddest of the bad in the T hobby. Faster and a helluva lot more defensive than Pokies with even stronger venom. So just give yours time.



Quinquangular said:


> Best of luck, I'm buying a P regalis and a few other T's soon.
> Can't wait!~~~


No, nooo, stahp. You guys are playing with fire. 

I'm not going to argue with you about what you're doing, but you shouldn't buy such advanced T's with reckless abandon. We don't want to encourage newbies to start off with a dangerous species, and neither of you have had your OBT's for very long so you still aren't very experienced, not to mention that it was a bad move to start with. :/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quinquangular (Jan 19, 2014)

ReclusiveDemon said:


> I've heard that H. maculata along with S. calceatum are the baddest of the bad in the T hobby. Faster and a helluva lot more defensive than Pokies with even stronger venom. So just give yours time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should take a look at my thread first, you're the only one so far to disagree with my thoughts over buying one.
I still have a feeling that some of the experienced keepers think amateurs just buy whatever is pretty without any notice, I already own a few T's for a while and I feel like I can handle it, plus I want to try out a neat arboreal.


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot for all the info everyone!  I have taken everyone words in and thought a lot about what I ordered.  I actually was close to trying to cancel my order.....

I am new, and I dont pretend to not be because I had a rose hair.  But I want everyone to understand, I am 28 years old, I'm not a teenagerwithout a clear head on my shoulders....and the only reason I mention the snakes is because I want everyone to understand that I'm not new to exotic animals.  I also know that tarantulas and snakes are not the same, and I have enough self control to know that hands off means hands off.  Like what has been said, the only thing I feel like I may have an issue is with rehousing.  But Ive already accounted for this and this is partially why I'm building the enclosure myself.  The top will be where I feed from which will be opened much more.  The front/top half of the enclosure will be shut almost always except when rehousing......and to rehouse I will put the whole enclosure in the new enclosure open it and let him/her walk out at its will.  Of course these are just ideas, and could change in the future/or in an instant lol.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 19, 2014)

We eventually will get to the more advance species, whether is now or later is up to the individual and whether some or all of us agree to their decision it's not up to us to judge. Let's just help the individual of what to do and not to do for the care and safety to their new tarantula and others involve with their new spider. It's the best that we can do at this point once the decision has been made by the person who just purchased a high advance spider.


Jose

---------- Post added 01-19-2014 at 12:34 PM ----------




Bender said:


> Thanks a lot for all the info everyone!  I have taken everyone words in and thought a lot about what I ordered.  I actually was close to trying to cancel my order.....
> 
> I am new, and I dont pretend to not be because I had a rose hair.  But I want everyone to understand, I am 28 years old, I'm not a teenagerwithout a clear head on my shoulders....and the only reason I mention the snakes is because I want everyone to understand that I'm not new to exotic animals.  I also know that tarantulas and snakes are not the same, and I have enough self control to know that hands off means hands off.  Like what has been said, the only thing I feel like I may have an issue is with rehousing.  But Ive already accounted for this and this is partially why I'm building the enclosure myself.  The top will be where I feed from which will be opened much more.  The front/top half of the enclosure will be shut almost always except when rehousing......and to rehouse I will put the whole enclosure in the new enclosure open it and let him/her walk out at its will.  Of course these are just ideas, and could change in the future/or in an instant lol.


 Hey man! It takes a big man like yourself to admit that it probably was not the best choice. Good for you! Either way we will help you in anyway we can.


Jose


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is one of my set up for my adult Poecilotheria sp. 10.75" in height and 9" in width it is made by Cambro it's clear, comes with a lid but you have to drill holes for ventilation purposes. I put any arboreal species in this type of containers once they reach 4.5" inches until their lives expires.


Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Jose, and that enclosure looks good! I do have a question about having an enclosure like that though.....how do you change the water in the water dish?


----------



## LordWaffle (Jan 19, 2014)

Bender said:


> Thanks Jose, and that enclosure looks good! I do have a question about having an enclosure like that though.....how do you change the water in the water dish?


If it just needs more water, I use a watering can fr house plants (not the kind with a sprinkler top). The stream is so small I can fill even bottle caps that I use for the smaller ones. If it needs to be cleaned, use a long pair of tongs to retrieve and to put it back, then use the waterig can to fill it back up.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 19, 2014)

Bender said:


> Thanks Jose, and that enclosure looks good! I do have a question about having an enclosure like that though.....how do you change the water in the water dish?


 Have two long large tongs one to gently move the cork bark away from the wall of the container and the other tong use it to grab the water dish. But be prepare just in case that he or she escapes you give yourself enough room that it will not get on you. Have a large deli cup in hand with the lid just in case this happens so you can put her back in. Also make sure when you are doing the cleaning, water changing etc. that the room that you are in has no way for any of your spider to scape to. Avoid places with holes and put a towel underneath your door. If your spider goes underneath a cabinet, desk, behind your computer, on top of the ceiling or under the bed well I only have one thing to say to that "happy hunting". Here is my Thrixopelma ockerti I keep her dry and just another simple set up.


Jose


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 19, 2014)

Also you do need to remove the Poecilotheria sp. when you change the water dish, never absolutely never reach in the enclosure to give fresh water while your spider is in. So use common since. 


Jose

---------- Post added 01-19-2014 at 02:33 PM ----------

If you are still wondering how to remove your Pocilotheria sp. go to the bathtub or any open floor space. If you choose the bathtub plug the hole of the water drain. Anyways put the enclosure in the bathtub open the lid, use your tongs to gently push her out of her enclosure have an extra good size deli cup or container to put her back in. And at this point you are free from he or she doing you any harm and clean the enclosure that she or he was in. This is just one method you could use.


Jose


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 19, 2014)

jose said:


> Also you do need to remove the Poecilotheria sp. when you change the water dish, never absolutely never reach in the enclosure to give fresh water while your spider is in. So use common since.
> 
> 
> Jose
> ...


I have never, ever, not even with my pokies, taken them out of their enclosures except for rehousing. There is ZERO reason to do that. You will have a stressed out spider for NO REASON AT ALL.

To everyone: Pour water in the dish, no matter what species. DO NOT REMOVE THEM EXCEPT TO REHOUSE (I won't touch on handling; that is each person's own decision to make).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is a picture of what I have my 2 inch female living in. There's a bottle cap in there for water, and when it needs to be replaced, I just grab it with the tongs and put another one in. It's not worth going through the hassle of taking the Pokey out of the enclosure for maintenance, it's too big of a risk to do it on a regular basis. When you need to go in for maintenance, tap the enclosure LIGHTLY. This is so that the spider will know that you're coming, and won't be shocked when you take the lid off. It will most likely run off into its hide, and at that point you can take out the water or food leftovers and the spider will be very unlikely to come out as long as you don't directly disturb it in it's hide. Of course you should still have the catch cup by your side in case something happens.

(If you look at the bottom left portion of the cup, you can see her little blue legs...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 19, 2014)

Bugmom said:


> I have never, ever, not even with my pokies, taken them out of their enclosures except for rehousing. There is ZERO reason to do that. You will have a stressed out spider for NO REASON AT ALL.
> 
> To everyone: Pour water in the dish, no matter what species. DO NOT REMOVE THEM EXCEPT TO REHOUSE (I won't touch on handling; that is each person's own decision to make).


 No matter what you have to remove your Poecilotheria sp. to avoid any harm to yourself! Do you think that your spider is going to stay in one corner while you remove the water dish or clean after their mess. We are talking about a new hobbyist that he needs as much information as he can not to to get hurt in the process of cleaning. If by removing the Poecilotheria sp. to avoid getting hurt I would do so. You choose only to transfer the spider when rehousing. That alone stresses them out. Plain and simple you choose your way I choose mine I don't own your spiders you don't own mine I'm here to help a new hobbyist how to remove a Poecilotheria sp. Thank you! Good luck with your critters....



Jose


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 19, 2014)

jose said:


> No matter what you have to remove your Poecilotheria sp. to avoid any harm to yourself! Do you think that your spider is going to stay in one corner while you remove the water dish or clean after there mess. We are talking about a new hobbyist that he needs as much information as he can not to to get hurt in the process of cleaning. If by removing the Poecilotheria sp. to avoid getting hurt I would do so. You choose only to transfer the spider when rehousing. That alone stresses them out. Plain and simple you choose your way I choose mine I don't own your spiders you don't own mine I'm here to help a new hobbyist how to remove a Poecilotheria sp. Thank you! Good luck with your critters....
> Jose


The odds of getting bit while trying to remove a spider from it's enclosure is so much greater than if you do what you need to do without physically bothering the spider. I'm honestly surprised you think physically prodding a spider and removing it from it's home is a better idea than just pouring water in or using tweezers do move about in the enclosure. 

It's just not good advice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't expect everyone to agree on how I clean or rehouse my spiders. Everyone has their way of doing their procedure I have mine. But Bender needs to know how to remove his spider when the time comes. My enclosure aren't that big some other people have bigger enclosure that they are able to work around the spider without taking them out. With my enclosure there is only so much space that you can work with. Think about it 10.75" in height and 9" in width. With 5.5" to 7" inch female in there. I clean my water dishes I just don't put fresh water just because it is empty so I have to reach in there to get the water dish out. Like I said everyone has their way.


Jose


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Jan 19, 2014)

jose said:


> No matter what you have to remove your Poecilotheria sp. to avoid any harm to yourself! Do you think that your spider is going to stay in one corner while you remove the water dish or clean after there mess. We are talking about a new hobbyist that he needs as much information as he can not to to get hurt in the process of cleaning. If by removing the Poecilotheria sp. to avoid getting hurt I would do so. You choose only to transfer the spider when rehousing. That alone stresses them out. Plain and simple you choose your way I choose mine I don't own your spiders you don't own mine I'm here to help a new hobbyist how to remove a Poecilotheria sp. Thank you! Good luck with your critters....
> 
> 
> 
> Jose


But he'll run a much greater risk of getting bitten if he's constantly driving the spider out of its home! If the spider has a place where it feels safe, then that's where it's going when something scares it, and that's where it's going to stay unless it's scared or forced out by the keeper. And if that happens, then the spider will be desperate to do whatever it takes to get away. Bender, just be the least intrusive you can be when doing enclosure maintenance and the spider will more likely than not just hang tight. And on the off chance that it bolts out of the cage anyway, have your catch cup on hand to keep it contained.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 19, 2014)

Bugmom said:


> The odds of getting bit while trying to remove a spider from it's enclosure is so much greater than if you do what you need to do without physically bothering the spider. I'm honestly surprised you think physically prodding a spider and removing it from it's home is a better idea than just pouring water in or using tweezers do move about in the enclosure.
> 
> It's just not good advice.


 So how do you expect him to know how to remove his Poecilotheria sp.? What type of tools to use?


Jose


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2014)

I do plan on removing the T the least amount of times that I have to over the course of its life.....
Jose if I ever NEED to, well I'm glad I know now how you do it, so thank you for that.  I probably would use a lighter bowl than the ceramic that you use so it would be lighter so that I could just pick it up with tweezers.....and dont take this as anything I'm saying against you at all.....I just personally dont want to have my hands anywhere inside the cage pretty much EVER lol.
I like the idea of the bottle cap for now....after a few fill ups just throw it away and use a new one...

I did also order a set of 10" tweezers when I ordered the P. metallica....knowing in advance that these were a necessity now.

ETA: Reclusive....you put it exactly how Ive been thinking about.....I'll be the least intrusive I can be to the T, that'll make him/her the happiest with me, and the less time I'm bothering with it, the less likely itll bother with me.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 19, 2014)

This is just what happen to me. A few years back by not removing the 3" Poecilotheria ornata out of the enclosure I got my tongs/tweezers put it in the deli container to clean her environment once I did this she bolted out went to my hands next you know she is right on top of my finger tip and bit me. With this experience I will always take my Poecilotheria sp. out of their enclosure I have had zero mistakes this way cause I'm the one who is in control where she or he is going to be. I'm  comfortable by doing this procedure. So why change something that works for me. It may not be suitable for others to do so but it works for me after all I'm the one who has to clean after them and feed them so I want to be pain free. 


Jose

---------- Post added 01-19-2014 at 04:16 PM ----------




Bender said:


> I do plan on removing the T the least amount of times that I have to over the course of its life.....
> Jose if I ever NEED to, well I'm glad I know now how you do it, so thank you for that.  I probably would use a lighter bowl than the ceramic that you use so it would be lighter so that I could just pick it up with tweezers.....and dont take this as anything I'm saying against you at all.....I just personally dont want to have my hands anywhere inside the cage pretty much EVER lol.
> I like the idea of the bottle cap for now....after a few fill ups just throw it away and use a new one...
> 
> ...


 Best of luck to you enjoy your critter once you have it!


Jose


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 19, 2014)

ReclusiveDemon said:


> I've heard that H. maculata along with S. calceatum are the baddest of the bad in the T hobby. Faster and a helluva lot more defensive than Pokies with even stronger venom. So just give yours time.


It's funny that I'd never even heard about the bad rep until after I brought it home lol. I knew it had a pretty bad bite and were known to be skittish but that's about it. Funnier still, I didn't even know it was an H. mac until I got home. I figured it was some kind of pokie and they called it a Togo Starburst Baboon and all I could think to myself was "What kind of Poec is that again?...." They said it was a Poec but didn't know the species either. Either way, $35 for a 3-4" female Poec, or even and H. mac, seemed like too good of a deal. Not to mention the horrible conditions her enclosure was in :/ they seemed to be scared of it, so I guess that's why it was the only T that needed a bad cleaning (and to get off of those horrible wood chips!) I have a feeling I'll be giving a lot more caution around her than to my OBT even. She was cleaning herself last night and could wrap her fangs all the way around her feet! I love her already


----------



## Saark (Jan 19, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> Oh H. Macs aren't that bad guys come on. They're not for everyone but I'd say they're not as bad as OBTs. Of course this is one of those things that's really debatable.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Well, that makes me feel good  I just got my toes wet in the pool of old world T's and got OBT, Cobalt Blue and a King Baboon slings  I've kept Ts for a number of years and had a King Baboon before. The little bastard bit me on the palm during an escape when it was quarter-sized. Left a bruise but that was it. The rest though, have been pretty easy species to keep. Actually, my Chilean Rose is proving to be the nastiest so far lol

I would love a Pokie some day though. I find the P. regalis to be so beautiful. I love the stark, sharp contrast between the black and white.


----------



## Duss321 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm not going to mix with this discussion about getting the T out or not. But there is a third option. Which i used when i started and sometimes still use for Avics for example, since they tend to walk out of the cage when i open it. Or since avics web a lot and the cage opens from the top this method can be used so i don't destroy their web.
I use an syringe with a hollow tube instead of a needle. I use it to squirt water into the water dish through one of the airholes or by opening the lid a little bit.

This way the spider can't get out and if you position the waterdish right you don't even have to move the decorations or bark or anything. The downside is some people in the hobby might think you look like an idiot, but i don't care. It works like a charm. :') 
I hope this helped you a bit OP. Enjoy your new T and be carefull.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 19, 2014)

Duss321 said:


> I'm not going to mix with this discussion about getting the T out or not. But there is a third option. Which i used when i started and sometimes still use for Avics for example, since they tend to walk out of the cage when i open it. Or since avics web a lot and the cage opens from the top this method can be used so i don't destroy their web.
> I use an syringe with a hollow tube instead of a needle. I use it to squirt water into the water dish through one of the airholes or by opening the lid a little bit.
> 
> This way the spider can't get out and if you position the waterdish right you don't even have to move the decorations or bark or anything. The downside is some people in the hobby might think you look like an idiot, but i don't care. It works like a charm. :')
> I hope this helped you a bit OP. Enjoy your new T and be carefull.


 I like your idea but it is not ideal for me. I have to get my water dishes out so I can thoroughly go thru every single one and clean them. Yes it is a lot of work but I'm fine with it. Obviously I don't expect anyone to do this. This is just a little sample of my work I do for my critters, this batch is ready to be put back for my spiders and yes some will probably be dirty by tomorrow but like I said I'm happy to do this for my critters.


Jose


----------



## Duss321 (Jan 19, 2014)

I understand as i do the same, i like my waterbowls clean. But the less i have to destroy my avic web, the better.
TBH i have to buy some front opening enclosures for my avics. But thats another story, i just posted this hoping to help bender by giving him a third option.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Jan 19, 2014)

Before telling the OP about how to get his T out, how about some quick advice on how to get the thing in? lol

You are probably used to speed because of snakes OP, however a 1.5" metallica is going to be small enough to run literally anywhere so it's good to have at least a few catch cups ready just in case. Make sure when you put it in you do it in a room that doesn't have many things for the sling to run underneath, a kitchen table is a good option (with nothing else on it) unless the table has lots of nooks and crannies underneath. The simplest way to house the T from packaging is to place the tissue with the T still inside carefully inside the enclosure and then open with your tongs until you see the sling, after that "leave it" and close the enclosure lid, let it walk out on its own =)

Later on you can retrieve the tissue yourself. As far as the water bowl goes, try your best to position it where it is easily accessible to you and is away from likely spots your spider will choose to web and live. If none of this is possible (due to shape of the enclosure) then do your best to position the tissue flat on a surface inside and use a paintbrush to gently nudge the sling, it will bolt so you just need to make sure it's gona bolt where you want it to haha Just the other day I was housing a 1.5" metallica exactly like yours and it ran out of the enclosure on to the table, then across the table, on to a chair then underneath it, all before I could react, they are FAST. But the key is don't panic, take your time to think about what to do next, get it with a catch cup, close the lid and think of plan B. 

Good luck! Remember the key is patience, keep all your bases covered and be prepared for anything. I also strongly recommend NOT to remove it from it's enclosure for anything except rehousing, Ts feel more nervous the more they're messed with and it just creates an unnecessary situation. They are very clean creatures and if you can't do all of their maintenance they will take care of it for you =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Jan 19, 2014)

Here's pics of the two metallica's I got the other day, gorgeous slings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot Duss, that is a great idea!  I'm going to use an oral irrigation syringe to add water.  I didnt think of that so thanks a lot.
Like I said I want to disturb her/him the least I have to....hopefully with the syringe it wont even know im there lol.  And after a couple weeks ill just grab the bottle top out with tweezers and put a new one in with tweezers.

Wow Jose thats a lot of bowls!  Must take forever to clean them all! haha


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 19, 2014)

Duss321 said:


> I understand as i do the same, i like my waterbowls clean. But the less i have to destroy my avic web, the better.
> TBH i have to buy some front opening enclosures for my avics. But thats another story, i just posted this hoping to help bender by giving him a third option.


 The opening of my enclosure is from the top so it is awkward to get into the water dishes and to get to the left over food. There are times I have to lift up the cork bark to get underneath to clean any left over food and also any crickets that those not get eaten after two days I take the crickets out. Sometimes those crickets find away to get right inside the holes that the cork bark has so I have to do a little digging so I don't have no unwanted dead specimen in the enclosure. This avoids molding issue, mites, and the bad smell that would attract flies in the summer. And we all know what flies can do. This are my other reasons why I move my Poecilotheria sp. out of their enclosure. I'm very thorough when cleaning.


Jose


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info suzuki! and wow great pictures!  My wife actually pointed out how nice your enclosure looks in the background of the first picture.  If you drilled those holes....very nice job!
Also, I'm glad you posted the pics of your slings....I was wondering what they looked like a 1.5" : ) 
The way you described the first rehousing is exactly what I envisioned doing.  Just pull the tissue out, drop it in the enclosure I make and let it finds it way into its new house : )

ETA: I'm going to have the ability to go in from a small opening in the top of the enclosure, and also a larger "door" in the front, for the times I REALLY need to go in from the front.  I just ordered the rest of the stuff I need to finish it, so I'll post it up when its all done....I think everyone will like the design!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 19, 2014)

Bender said:


> Thanks a lot Duss, that is a great idea!  I'm going to use an oral irrigation syringe to add water.  I didnt think of that so thanks a lot.
> Like I said I want to disturb her/him the least I have to....hopefully with the syringe it wont even know im there lol.  And after a couple weeks ill just grab the bottle top out with tweezers and put a new one in with tweezers.
> 
> Wow Jose thats a lot of bowls!  Must take forever to clean them all! haha


 Yes is a lot of bowls that is just a small batch. It needs to be done to avoid certain things that I just barely posted. If you leave the water bowl and never move it eventually after a month or so underneath the bowl it will start to get moldy. I want my spider to have fresh clean water. My opinion is we have this beautiful animals in captivity so we have to do extra work for the Poecilotheria sp. or any other spiders to have a healthy environment. In the wild is different they are free to move where they feel safe and secure that includes a clean environment.


Jose


----------



## Stimpack (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey Bender, I could really use like 5-10 of those cases from Michaels, do you work there or did you just walk in and ask for them when they are being discarded?


----------



## Saark (Jan 19, 2014)

Stimpack said:


> Hey Bender, I could really use like 5-10 of those cases from Michaels, do you work there or did you just walk in and ask for them when they are being discarded?


It seems every time I need one of those, I go into Michaels and they are on sale for liker 40% off. Just pop in and grab a bunch every time they are on sale


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey stimpack they were actually buy one get  one free this week, but there were only 2 so I got them both.  I'll check back in a few weeks to see if they have more though.

ETA: these are kind of annoying though...the face is removable not the top if your looking at it the tall way.  So I had to improvise to make it work.


----------



## Yentlequible (Jan 19, 2014)

I never knew that other people used those display cases from Michaels. If you're looking for a good way to set them up, I've had good luck with how I have been making them. Basically, I cut the bottom third of the lid off like you did, bought some acrylic hinges for aesthetic appeal, and drilled some holes in the side with a nice sharp drill bit. Then I added a small hasp on the door to lock it. When it's done, it looks like this: http://imgur.com/0qaxHkc. It has been a good setup for my arboreals. Right now, there's a P. irminia living in the one in the picture.

Also, I don't know if you're still working on building it into a cage, but the plastic is pretty fragile. If you do end up drilling holes, a sharp bit is a must. Minimal pressure is needed when drilling because the plastic cracks extremely easy around the drill hole. My first attempt at one of these left me with lots of cracks around the holes.


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2014)

^ wow I love your design!  And if you drilled those holes with a handheld drill.....wow is all I can say.  It looks like drill press accurate!  The big difference is that I'm going to have the top front peice swing down not to the side... But I may do one like yours as well.  I haven't drilled my holes yet so thank you for the advice.  I was definitely concerned about cracking it.


----------



## Yentlequible (Jan 19, 2014)

Get yourself a brand new drill bit if you can. To get mine looking that clean and accurate, To took a perfectly square piece of paper to fit on the side of the enclosure, and I made exact measurements on the paper for where every hole would be. When you drill, get the sharpest bit you can find. Brand new if you have to. Then get a thick piece of wood (I used a 2x4) and clamp that piece to a bench so that half a foot or so is hanging over the edge. That way you can put protruding wood into the enclosure so that you can have something to drill against. Drilling without the wood behind is is almost impossible to not have it crack. It can still crack if you're not careful, so take it slow. Drill through whatever template you create to keep the holes even. Eyeballing it will look terrible. My first cage can attest to that. 

Have fun with your new pokie, and like everyone else is saying, take is slow and be extra careful! I bought my metallica at 1 inch and they are beautiful spiders. But they also deserve all the respect you can give them.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 20, 2014)

Bender said:


> One more thing, I am not planning on handling this T AT ALL.


Nice sized BP, is that a JCP up top, it looks like it?


Oh, no one's concerned about your plans at all, it's more the "plans" of the P metallica hahahaha GOOD LUCK. I hope yours turns out to be a pretty female, they are gorgeous! The good thing about this genus is that generally their first instinct is to run down to their burrow, as opposed to all over the place. Don't get me wrong, that happens too, my P. rufilata did that A LOT. Now that it's about 3" DLS it doesn't do that anymore, at least YET! I'm VERY, VERY careful because they are so fast and of course the VENOM.

When you are done w/the container, please post a finished pic, I'd like to see it, looks good so far!

"experience with boas, pythons"-- HAH, I have both for a LONG time, and nothing about them prepared me for T world. It's completely different.


For water bowls.. I use either small paint containers sold at Michaels (someone on here posted about them) or water bottle caps. For FILLING the "dishes" I have either screen or holes drilled into acrylic and I bought syringes off of Amazon and blunt "needles" too and I fill them from the outside w/out ever disturbing my fast species, it never fails.

HIDES- not sure if you know, but this genus likes to have small, close fitting hides. One might think such large Ts would prefer larger hides ( I know I did), but they don't. I gave mine some plastic plants that formed a tall mini hedge if you will, and my rufi formed a dirt web tunnel at its base on the sub floor. He always goes for that first when he feels disturbed even when he's at the top.


----------



## Femangel (Jan 20, 2014)

Duss321 said:


> I'm not going to mix with this discussion about getting the T out or not. But there is a third option. Which i used when i started and sometimes still use for Avics for example, since they tend to walk out of the cage when i open it. Or since avics web a lot and the cage opens from the top this method can be used so i don't destroy their web.
> I use an syringe with a hollow tube instead of a needle. I use it to squirt water into the water dish through one of the airholes or by opening the lid a little bit.
> 
> This way the spider can't get out and if you position the waterdish right you don't even have to move the decorations or bark or anything. The downside is some people in the hobby might think you look like an idiot, but i don't care. It works like a charm. :')
> I hope this helped you a bit OP. Enjoy your new T and be carefull.


Exactly the way we do it! We try to go for an absolute minimum of disturbance and this method works for us. We sometimes even add a drinking straw in to the mix. Works especially well with kritter keepers. Just squeeze the straw into on of the slits positioned just above the water dish, enter syringe, and fill it up. Easy as that


----------



## Jterry (Jan 20, 2014)

Duss321 said:


> I'm not going to mix with this discussion about getting the T out or not. But there is a third option. Which i used when i started and sometimes still use for Avics for example, since they tend to walk out of the cage when i open it. Or since avics web a lot and the cage opens from the top this method can be used so i don't destroy their web.
> I use an syringe with a hollow tube instead of a needle. I use it to squirt water into the water dish through one of the airholes or by opening the lid a little bit.
> 
> This way the spider can't get out and if you position the waterdish right you don't even have to move the decorations or bark or anything. The downside is some people in the hobby might think you look like an idiot, but i don't care. It works like a charm. :')
> I hope this helped you a bit OP. Enjoy your new T and be carefull.


This is how I water all of my T's. I work at a hospital and every so often I bring home a few sterile syringes (no needles) and keep them around just for watering. They work great!

---------- Post added 01-20-2014 at 01:27 AM ----------




Femangel said:


> Exactly the way we do it! We try to go for an absolute minimum of disturbance and this method works for us. We sometimes even add a drinking straw in to the mix. Works especially well with kritter keepers. Just squeeze the straw into on of the slits positioned just above the water dish, enter syringe, and fill it up. Easy as that


That's a great idea, too! I learn something new on these boards every day...


----------



## Duss321 (Jan 20, 2014)

I usually go to a farmacy or drugstore (not sure what's the diffirence, i'm Dutch  )and most of the time they'll give me the syringe for free. And if not i'll just pay for it, no problem.

Protip: Tell the girls behind the counter its for a tarantula, instant conversation material....!  And you get some nice reactions and responses.


----------



## jgod790 (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice looking enclosure. Keep it up. Prove these guys wrong. 75% of the people on this site are here to make you look stupid, and make them self look like gods gift to tarantulas. They will criticize you, and justfy it in the name of the hobby.


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2014)

Viper yep you got them!  The JCP is MEAN haha he's a 6 ft terror.  He's a ferocious eater and whenever his doors are opened he thinks it's feeding time so my hand usually ends up being tasted lol.

Duss my wife works in a cvs pharmacy so I can get vials and syringes pretty easily 

Jgod : )


----------



## viper69 (Jan 20, 2014)

I think JCPs are pretty, as in SOME snakes, many beautiful Ts have the "same" disposition hahah.

I'd love to see your T enclosure when it's finished.

You have the hookup!!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 20, 2014)

Bender said:


> Viper yep you got them!  The JCP is MEAN haha he's a 6 ft terror.  He's a ferocious eater and whenever his doors are opened he thinks it's feeding time so my hand usually ends up being tasted lol.
> 
> Viper my wife works in a cvs pharmacy so I can get vials and syringes pretty easily
> 
> Jgod : )


 I know the owner of Thortonplastic vials so I get large amounts for free. And my enclosures I get them at whole sale. Its nice to know people where you can get good deals or freebies.



Jose


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2014)

Haha sorry viper I meant the cvs part to duss, but yea JCPs and any of the carpets are my favorite pythons.  They're known for their tempers, so just as with Ts (I would think) you get to know them and get used to them.

---------- Post added 01-20-2014 at 10:28 AM ----------




jose said:


> I know the owner of Thortonplastic vials so I get large amounts for free. And my enclosures I get them at whole sale. Its nice to know people where you can get good deals or freebies.
> 
> 
> 
> Jose


Yea it is Jose haha.  It's a good thing for you too since you have so many!


----------



## Femangel (Jan 20, 2014)

Duss321 said:


> I usually go to a farmacy or drugstore (not sure what's the diffirence, i'm Dutch  )and most of the time they'll give me the syringe for free. And if not i'll just pay for it, no problem.
> 
> Protip: Tell the girls behind the counter its for a tarantula, instant conversation material....!  And you get some nice reactions and responses.


That sounds familiar  there is one pharmacy and the girl is especially grossed out. I always make sure to get my vials from her. U should have seen her face when i was inquiring for discount if i where to buy in bulk. She could not understand why you would want one spider let  alone hundreds


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Jan 20, 2014)

Let me know how you make out with your pokie, Bender.  I'm wanting to get a regalis & a metalica at some point. Have a collection of calmer ones right now: G. rosea, G. pulchra, B. emilia, L. parahybana, B. albopilosum sling, & P. irminia sling.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Duss321 (Jan 20, 2014)

Femangel said:


> That sounds familiar  there is one pharmacy and the girl is especially grossed out. I always make sure to get my vials from her. U should have seen her face when i was inquiring for discount if i where to buy in bulk. She could not understand why you would want one spider let  alone hundreds


I still have to buy some antihistamin since i'm in the market for a scorp which i will look for at Houten. But yeah, im looking forward to going to the dokter to buy it.


----------



## Bender (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey everyone, 
Just curious on what some opinions might be.....
I got an email saying that the vendor was out of 1.5" slings, and what he had were about 1".  It doesnt bother me, but now Im not sure if my enclosure is too big....  
Its a 8" tall, 4" wide, 4" deep acrylic box.......now I'm pretty sure this is too big, but I think its fine, since I wont have to rehouse for quit a while   I think this is a good thing, what are some of your opinions?

Also, based on the size of the box, should I do one 2" vent on one side, or two 1" vents on 2 opposite sides?  what would be better for ventilation/humidity?  Opinions?


----------



## Saark (Jan 23, 2014)

Bender said:


> Hey everyone,
> Just curious on what some opinions might be.....
> I got an email saying that the vendor was out of 1.5" slings, and what he had were about 1".  It doesnt bother me, but now Im not sure if my enclosure is too big....
> Its a 8" tall, 4" wide, 4" deep acrylic box.......now I'm pretty sure this is too big, but I think its fine, since I wont have to rehouse for quit a while   I think this is a good thing, what are some of your opinions?
> ...


It's nowhere near as big as the natural environment the T would have been born into in the wild  The not having to rehouse so soon is a good thing too. I have an OBT and a King Baboon in 5x5x10 containers and they are barely 1in DLS (if that) and they are doing fine. The enclosures are half or more filled with substrate so maybe that makes a difference? I don't know.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jan 23, 2014)

Bender said:


> Hey everyone,
> Just curious on what some opinions might be.....
> I got an email saying that the vendor was out of 1.5" slings, and what he had were about 1".  It doesnt bother me, but now Im not sure if my enclosure is too big....
> Its a 8" tall, 4" wide, 4" deep acrylic box.......now I'm pretty sure this is too big, but I think its fine, since I wont have to rehouse for quit a while   I think this is a good thing, what are some of your opinions?
> ...


Mostly, from what I gather, it's safe to assume smaller is better. Seems like most spiders are agoraphobic in general. They seem to stress out in large enclosures. I can relate. I have OCD as well. It would bother me to know I'm in a box, but can't see it.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 23, 2014)

A 2.75" height plastic vial is sufficient for the spider you wish to own. In this size vial your spider will be happier and it will molt rapidly by catching its prey easier. I wouldn't go any smaller but eventually as it keeps molting you will need to give it more space by providing a bigger plastic vial. Yes your setup will be way to big to soon!


Jose


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 23, 2014)

jose said:


> So how do you expect him to know how to remove his Poecilotheria sp.? What type of tools to use?
> 
> 
> Jose


There's a difference between knowing how to remove the spider from the enclosure and needlessly removing the spider from the enclosure.  Your setup works well for you, and that's fine.  However, I would in no way recommend to a beginner getting a Poeci that they should place the water dish under the hide.  I would recommend they set up the enclosure in a way that the water dish can be easily filled without removing the dish or removed via tongs.  I have to agree with bugmom - common sense would say the less you are interacting with the spider, the less chance you have of a bite.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 23, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> There's a difference between knowing how to remove the spider from the enclosure and needlessly removing the spider from the enclosure.  Your setup works well for you, and that's fine.  However, I would in no way recommend to a beginner getting a Poeci that they should place the water dish under the hide.  I would recommend they set up the enclosure in a way that the water dish can be easily filled without removing the dish or removed via tongs.  I have to agree with bugmom - common sense would say the less you are interacting with the spider, the less chance you have of a bite.


 Common since is why would anyone put your tweezers, tongs, hands etc. in a lions cage while the lion is in. The spider already feels threatened by doing this. Sorry does not make any since to me at all. The member wants a fast speedy and venomous spider better learn how to handle its behavior other wise you will just be another careless pet owner. Like I said before no one has to agree with how I do my methods and don't expect anyone to. He asked how maintenance my enclosures so I gave him my answer. Enjoy!



Jose


----------



## Bender (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone, yea saark I thought the same thing, that they live in big spaces in the wild.  But I also remembered reading that they feel more comfortable in tiny spaces, like the freak and jose said...which is why they seem to be fine in small vials   So at about an 1" I obviously wouldnt be able to fit any type of hide in a vial, so will he/she be fine with no hide or even water dish at this size?


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 23, 2014)

They need a branch or piece of bark to use as a shelter and attach webbing to. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bender (Jan 23, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> They need a branch or piece of bark to use as a shelter and attach webbing to.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


At 1" in a vial?


----------



## Quinquangular (Jan 23, 2014)

Water dish not 100% necessary, you can get by without using one until he/she's at 2".
Mist regularly (2+ times per week) and feed it well; depending on if you want to powerfeed or not.

Pokies are arboreal. Arboreal meaning tree dwelling. Therefor, you will NEED to add some sort of vertical hide that it can stay on/web onto.
Are you putting it into an 1" vial when it's a 1.5" sling?
You'll have to rehouse it pretty much the next molt then, if you are.

If that is what you are doing, just throw it in the Michael's box you made and let it grow in there for a while, avoiding having to rehouse a lot since it is more of a.... Dangerous species.
G'luck


----------



## Bender (Jan 23, 2014)

Quinquangular said:


> Water dish not 100% necessary, you can get by without using one until he/she's at 2".
> Mist regularly (2+ times per week) and feed it well; depending on if you want to powerfeed or not.
> 
> Pokies are arboreal. Arboreal meaning tree dwelling. Therefor, you will NEED to add some sort of vertical hide that it can stay on/web onto.
> ...


Well I originally ordered a 1.5+" sling.  But the vendor told me that what he has left are more in the 1" range.  So I was prepping for a 2" sling, and now that it will actually be half that size has kind of thrown me off.  
At 1" the sling wont even have color yet, so I figured the care will be a little different. 
Ive never seen a hide in a vial so that'll be interesting....I guess ill need to find a twig or a toothpick lol.
As far as the water dish goes....yea I was planning on giving a bottle cap to the larger size I thought I was getting, but now that its smaller I kind of thought I didnt need to give it a water dish, so thanks for that info.
I cant wait until it gets bigger, so I can hook my mistking setup to its enclosure though   but for the meantime Ill keep up with the hand misting.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 23, 2014)

jose said:


> Common since is why would anyone put your tweezers, tongs, hands etc. in a lions cage while the lion is in. The spider already feels threatened by doing this. Sorry does not make any since to me at all. The member wants a fast speedy and venomous spider better learn how to handle its behavior other wise you will just be another careless pet owner. Like I said before no one has to agree with how I do my methods and don't expect anyone to. He asked how maintenance my enclosures so I gave him my answer. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Jose


But your advice on keeping your hands out of the cage to water the spider is to put your hands in the cage to catch the spider.  Do you see the conflict there?  You're at the very least asking the beginner to double the interaction with the spider.  And the spider is going to feel more threatened when the keeper is going directly after it and not merely disturbing the enclosure.  It just makes no sense to me.


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Jan 23, 2014)

Bender said:


> Hey everyone,
> Just curious on what some opinions might be.....
> I got an email saying that the vendor was out of 1.5" slings, and what he had were about 1".  It doesnt bother me, but now Im not sure if my enclosure is too big....
> Its a 8" tall, 4" wide, 4" deep acrylic box.......now I'm pretty sure this is too big, but I think its fine, since I wont have to rehouse for quit a while   I think this is a good thing, what are some of your opinions?
> ...


If you have the opportunity, perhaps you should postpone getting a P. metallica until you get more experience. 

And if you want to buy it anyway, than keep them in a vial like others have suggested, and put in a few pieces of sphagnum moss. My P. vittata slings have webbed all over them, and so does my P. metallica sling.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 23, 2014)

Bender said:


> Well I originally ordered a 1.5+" sling.  But the vendor told me that what he has left are more in the 1" range.  So I was prepping for a 2" sling, and now that it will actually be half that size has kind of thrown me off.
> At 1" the sling wont even have color yet, so I figured the care will be a little different.
> Ive never seen a hide in a vial so that'll be interesting....I guess ill need to find a twig or a toothpick lol.
> As far as the water dish goes....yea I was planning on giving a bottle cap to the larger size I thought I was getting, but now that its smaller I kind of thought I didnt need to give it a water dish, so thanks for that info.
> I cant wait until it gets bigger, so I can hook my mistking setup to its enclosure though   but for the meantime Ill keep up with the hand misting.


Why do you have to put it in a tiny vial? Why not just put it in a small plastic jar of some kind and then poke some holes in it? The T needs to have a hiding place, this should take priority over a waterdish. A sling that small doesn't even need a waterdish. It needs something that covers at least a portion of the enclosure so that it has somewhere to run to when it feels threatened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 23, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> But your advice on keeping your hands out of the cage to water the spider is to put your hands in the cage to catch the spider.  Do you see the conflict there?  You're at the very least asking the beginner to double the interaction with the spider.  And the spider is going to feel more threatened when the keeper is going directly after it and not merely disturbing the enclosure.  It just makes no sense to me.


 So what's the point of having an aggressive spider if you can't handle certain situation specially if you are a beginner? Do you buy it just for looks, to make a new friend, to tell it story about your life? Or could it simply be that you want to learn how to take care of this type of animals. And by learning how to keep this type of animals you need to provide a healthy environment for them and know how to handle the different situation that this species will put you thru! Your asking a beginner to just simply close his eyes and everything will take care of its self. Not smart! I don't catch my spiders with my hands, that is why you, us, we or I should teach the new hobbyist how to use the proper tools to transfer a fast speedy aggressive venomous spider. How often you choose to frequently transfer your aggressive, fast speedy and venomous spider that is in everyone's decision to make. Bender, we voice our opinion take advantage of our advices if you feel like something's that may not be suitable for you to do, that will be your call. You're the one that has to live with your animals and do what pleases yours and their needs. My conversation is over with you freedumbdclxvi I won't turn this thread into a public nuisance.


Jose


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 23, 2014)

jose said:


> So what's the point of having an aggressive spider if you can't handle certain situation specially if you are a beginner? Do you buy it just for looks, to make a new friend, to tell it story about your life? Or could it simply be that you want to learn how to take care of this type of animals. And by learning how to keep this type of animals you need to provide a healthy environment for them and know how to handle the different situation that this species will put you thru! Your asking a beginner to just simply close his eyes and everything will take care of its self. Not smart! I don't catch my spiders with my hands, that is why you, us, we or I should teach the new hobbyist how to use the proper tools to transfer a fast speedy aggressive venomous spider. How often you choose to frequently transfer your aggressive, fast speedy and venomous spider that is in everyone's decision to make. Bender, we voice our opinion take advantage of our advices if you feel like something's that may not be suitable for you to do, that will be your call. You're the one that has to live with your animals and do what pleases yours and their needs. My conversation is over with you freedumbdclxvi I won't turn this thread into a public nuisance.
> 
> 
> Jose


We're trying to prevent certain situations from making us all look like idiots. Also aggressive is a bad term to throw around here. Defensive is more suitable, and pokies are not normally defensive, especially P. metallica. They're more skittish than anything.


----------



## prairiepanda (Jan 23, 2014)

jose said:


> Common since is why would anyone put your tweezers, tongs, hands etc. in a lions cage while the lion is in. The spider already feels threatened by doing this. Sorry does not make any since to me at all. The member wants a fast speedy and venomous spider better learn how to handle its behavior other wise you will just be another careless pet owner. Like I said before no one has to agree with how I do my methods and don't expect anyone to. He asked how maintenance my enclosures so I gave him my answer. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Jose


I don't have any comment regarding your maintenance strategies, but it's driving me crazy that you keep using "since" rather than "sense". "Since" relates to time, and "sense" relates to thought. "He hasn't been the same since Dave died." vs "Does not make any sense to me at all."
I promise I'm not trying to insult you, but I do hope that you will correct this in the future.

Anyway, if the sling is only around 1" then a water dish is indeed unnecessary. They do grow fast, though, so a water dish will be something to think about in the near future. Since there's a screen vent going on the top of the future enclosure, the water dish can be positioned such that water can just be poured through the vent. I do it all the time with Ts that tend to startle. Sometimes the falling water freaks them out a bit, but they can't escape because their enclosure is still closed. This is basically the same idea as the syringe through an air hole, but a bit messier. Not sure whether that type of syringe would fit through the mesh, though.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 23, 2014)

prairiepanda said:


> I don't have any comment regarding your maintenance strategies, but it's driving me crazy that you keep using "since" rather than "sense". "Since" relates to time, and "sense" relates to thought. "He hasn't been the same since Dave died." vs "Does not make any sense to me at all."
> I promise I'm not trying to insult you, but I do hope that you will correct this in the future.
> 
> Anyway, if the sling is only around 1" then a water dish is indeed unnecessary. They do grow fast, though, so a water dish will be something to think about in the near future. Since there's a screen vent going on the top of the future enclosure, the water dish can be positioned such that water can just be poured through the vent. I do it all the time with Ts that tend to startle. Sometimes the falling water freaks them out a bit, but they can't escape because their enclosure is still closed. This is basically the same idea as the syringe through an air hole, but a bit messier. Not sure whether that type of syringe would fit through the mesh, though.


 You do realize that I have a Hispanic name. That meaning I was not born here. I write my best of my ability when I'm writing quite rapidly. I would like you to try writing in Spanish. Maybe I can return the favor, and no offense taken!


Jose


----------



## viper69 (Jan 23, 2014)

jose said:


> You do realize that I have a Hispanic name. That meaning I was not born here. I write my best of my ability when I'm writing quite rapidly. I would like you to try writing in Spanish. Maybe I can return the favor, and no offense taken!
> Jose



I actually thought the misspelled words were due to a spell checker on a cell phone hahahahhaha.

The Grammar Nazi, aka Prairiepanda, has issued a recommendation. This is hilarious.

Having a Hispanic mean DOES NOT mean you were not born in the USA at all, that's a HUGE stereotype and a bit racist to suggest one should assume that is the case hahahah. I know A LOT of Latino/as that would definitely disagree with that assumption, hilarious Jose!

Actually, anyone's name means only one SINGLE thing on face value, that it was given to them by their parents (assuming it wasn't legally changed at some point), and that's assuming the screen name is the person's real name.


Ciao!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 23, 2014)

jose said:


> So what's the point of having an aggressive spider if you can't handle certain situation specially if you are a beginner? Do you buy it just for looks, to make a new friend, to tell it story about your life? Or could it simply be that you want to learn how to take care of this type of animals. And by learning how to keep this type of animals you need to provide a healthy environment for them and know how to handle the different situation that this species will put you thru! Your asking a beginner to just simply close his eyes and everything will take care of its self. Not smart! I don't catch my spiders with my hands, that is why you, us, we or I should teach the new hobbyist how to use the proper tools to transfer a fast speedy aggressive venomous spider. How often you choose to frequently transfer your aggressive, fast speedy and venomous spider that is in everyone's decision to make. Bender, we voice our opinion take advantage of our advices if you feel like something's that may not be suitable for you to do, that will be your call. You're the one that has to live with your animals and do what pleases yours and their needs. My conversation is over with you freedumbdclxvi I won't turn this thread into a public nuisance.
> 
> 
> Jose


At what point am I suggesting they close their eyes and hope for the best?  The best way to limit the risk of a bite is limiting the interactions, especially in the beginning.  What you're suggesting is the best way to learn how to handle a defensive spider is to catch your spider on a daily basis.  No one in this thread has once said we shouldn't help beginners.  What has been taken exception to is the idea that the best way to avoid bites while changing the water dish is to catch the spider, then change the water dish and then return the spider to the enclosure.  So, instead of one interaction, now there is two.  I am sorry, but common sense dictates one interaction leads to a diminished chance of bite, not two.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 24, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I actually thought the misspelled words were due to a spell checker on a cell phone hahahahhaha.
> 
> The Grammar Nazi, aka Prairiepanda, has issued a recommendation. This is hilarious.
> 
> ...


 Ciao, I'm actually half white since I repeat since on my father side is German. Either way let be know I have a Hispanic name I was born in Managua, Nicaragua. English is my second language pardon me that I did not have the sufficient studies when I was growing up. I was a trouble maker and party a lot now I have three children and an angry wife that does not know when to keep calm. But I like to think of myself a cool understanding Hispanic/German person. Well back to reality!


Jose

---------- Post added 01-23-2014 at 11:11 PM ----------




freedumbdclxvi said:


> At what point am I suggesting they close their eyes and hope for the best?  The best way to limit the risk of a bite is limiting the interactions, especially in the beginning.  What you're suggesting is the best way to learn how to handle a defensive spider is to catch your spider on a daily basis.  No one in this thread has once said we shouldn't help beginners.  What has been taken exception to is the idea that the best way to avoid bites while changing the water dish is to catch the spider, then change the water dish and then return the spider to the enclosure.  So, instead of one interaction, now there is two.  I am sorry, but common sense dictates one interaction leads to a diminished chance of bite, not two.


 Do you even know how often I feed my adult tarantulas? You make it sound that I feed them everyday. I feed them once every three weeks up to a month. Instead of giving your opinion to me you ought to give your opinion to Bender he is the one that is asking all the questions. Obviously you missed the fine print Bender asked me a question based on my type of enclosure.
Thanks Jose, and that enclosure looks good! I do have a question about having an enclosure like that though.....how do you change the water in the water dish?
    This was my answer:
Have two long large tongs one to gently move the cork bark away from the wall of the container and the other tong use it to grab the water dish. But be prepare just in case that he or she escapes you give yourself enough room that it will not get on you. Have a large deli cup in hand with the lid just in case this happens so you can put her back in. Also make sure when you are doing the cleaning, water changing etc. that the room that you are in has no way for any of your spider to scape to. Avoid places with holes and put a towel underneath your door. If your spider goes underneath a cabinet, desk, behind your computer, on top of the ceiling or under the bed well I only have one thing to say to that "happy hunting". Here is my Thrixopelma ockerti I keep her dry and just another simple set up.
Not any where here did I state do this everyday or that I handle any of my Poecilotheria sp. by hand. If you wish to have a dirty empty bowl and you only feel the need to fill up the dirty empty water dish bowl with water while it is still dirty go for it no one is asking you not to do it. 


Jose

---------- Post added 01-23-2014 at 11:33 PM ----------

This is the second part, again this is based on my enclosure that I have. And I state that this is one method that you could use. It does not mean that everyone has to do it it is simply my method. Like it! Or don't like it! It is your preference...... Now again you want to voice your opinion freedumbdclxvi feel free to answer his questions.
Also you do need to remove the Poecilotheria sp. when you change the water dish, never absolutely never reach in the enclosure to give fresh water while your spider is in. So use common since. 


Jose

---------- Post added 01-19-2014 at 02:33 PM ----------

If you are still wondering how to remove your Pocilotheria sp. go to the bathtub or any open floor space. If you choose the bathtub plug the hole of the water drain. Anyways put the enclosure in the bathtub open the lid, use your tongs to gently push her out of her enclosure have an extra good size deli cup or container to put her back in. And at this point you are free from he or she doing you any harm and clean the enclosure that she or he was in. This is just one method you could use.


Jose


----------



## viper69 (Jan 24, 2014)

jose said:


> Ciao, I'm actually half white since I repeat since on my father side is German. Either way let be know I have a Hispanic name I was born in Managua, Nicaragua. English is my second language pardon me that I did not have the sufficient studies when I was growing up. I was a trouble maker and party a lot now I have three children and an angry wife that does not know when to keep calm. But I like to think of myself a cool understanding Hispanic/German person. Well back to reality!Jose


My man, is your wife Italian or Puerto Rican by chance? hahah I know both cultures quite well   Nicaragua, wow, how long did you live there? They have some beautiful animals there and scenery.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 24, 2014)

viper69 said:


> My man, is your wife Italian or Puerto Rican by chance? hahah I know both cultures quite well   Nicaragua, wow, how long did you live there? They have some beautiful animals there and scenery.


 She is from Venezuela. She reminds me of some of the Xenesthis immanis mean, defensive, aggressive, and not so understanding. I live there until I was nine moved here to Utah in 1980. In 1979 I believe is when the civil war started that was the reason we moved to many children were put to fight. And we got lucky because back home my dad was making a lot of money and we were fortunate. Not like other people so I embrace life to the fullest. I wish I could visit specially out in the mountains. On my mother side her family were poor so they lived up in the mountains. Probably lots of spiders I could run into.


Jose

---------- Post added 01-23-2014 at 11:52 PM ----------

If you guys ever want to learn a bit of history of Nicaragua there is a movie called Underfire, Ed Harris and Gene Hackman is in this movie. It was weird to watch it cause Gene Hackman plays a reporter, and he gets shot and killed by the police. And when I was still in Nicaragua I actually watched the real reporter that Gene Hackman plays in the movie get killed on TV by the police. Flipping weird!


Jose


----------



## Bender (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone who has given me helpful info in this thread.  See when I asked for opinions, it was just that, people's opinions.  Not that I had no idea what to do.  Remember I did have a rose hair for 9 yrs that died of old age, so husbandry and care are pretty easy for me.  Where I made the mistake was joining this forum and posting anything.  I would have bought the tarantula i wanted and came here to read and find the info I needed and not been attacked and been fine with my new T.  

People here say they want more people in the hobby, but that'll be tough if you tell everyone that's new that they have no experience and don't know anything and attack them for asking questions.  Good luck with that mentality.
So thanks again to the few who have helped


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 24, 2014)

People here are trying to help you. If you do something that ends up with you getting bit and going to the hospital then it makes everyone in the hobby look reckless and irresponsible. This entire genus is at risk of being placed on a restricted list at the moment and if something bad happened here it would only increase the chances of no one in the future bring able to own one.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 24, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> This entire genus is at risk of being placed on a restricted list at the moment
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Ever since 2 people posted about the Poki survey by the Feds doing their job, people have been linking it in discussion with "if something bad happens maybe no Pokis for us". Govts don't need something bad to happen for them to set limits on something, nor do they need a survey--they just do it.

Bender enjoy your Metallica  Don't let everyone get to you, its definitely not personal IMO. We all have our opinions so people post what they think- it's like a supermarket, pick and choose what is necessary for you.

Don't forget to search the forum for Bag Method! It works great!


----------



## Bender (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks viper- don't worry I have the bag method thread bookmarked already


----------



## viper69 (Jan 24, 2014)

Bender said:


> Thanks viper- don't worry I have the bag method thread bookmarked already


Me too- I first saw it only recently and thought "why didn't I think of that". It made perfect sense as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Oreo (Jan 24, 2014)

jose said:


> She is from Venezuela. She reminds me of some of the Xenesthis immanis mean, defensive, aggressive, and not so understanding.


Haha! Is she better after you feed her? And does she stridulate?

If you need to reach into the enclosure, you could place a smaller deli cup over the spider without removing it. For extra precaution, maybe affix the back of the deli to a stick. It shouldn't be an issue at 1" though.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 24, 2014)

Well either way I'm glad you went with the Metallica being a more laid back pokie. I 2nd the bag method. I did it with a p irminia and an h Mac. Granted I was insanely nervous but it worked just fine.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 24, 2014)

Check out this story  that is going on right now http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?258982-excruciating-pain-in-my-face just think what it would have happen if it was a Poecilotheria sp.  this is a good reason for me not to have any of my Poecilotheria sp. in the enclosure while you are cleaning, water changing etc. Anything can go wrong that quick.


Jose


----------



## Bender (Jan 24, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> People here are trying to help you. If you do something that ends up with you getting bit and going to the hospital then it makes everyone in the hobby look reckless and irresponsible. This entire genus is at risk of being placed on a restricted list at the moment and if something bad happened here it would only increase the chances of no one in the future bring able to own one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


I am also on a big firearm board, and live in a state where one person of questionable morality's actions have severely restricted my rights so believe me when I tell you I absolutely understand what you mean


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 24, 2014)

Oreo said:


> Haha! Is she better after you feed her? And does she stridulate?
> 
> If you need to reach into the enclosure, you could place a smaller deli cup over the spider without removing it. For extra precaution, maybe affix the back of the deli to a stick. It shouldn't be an issue at 1" though.


 No not at all! Hahahahah!


----------



## viper69 (Jan 24, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> Well either way I'm glad you went with the Metallica being a more laid back pokie. I 2nd the bag method. I did it with a p irminia and an h Mac. Granted I was insanely nervous but it worked just fine.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


If I recall- weren't you actually skeptical of the method and in the same post wrote how great it was once you tried it?


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 24, 2014)

viper69 said:


> If I recall- weren't you actually skeptical of the method and in the same post wrote how great it was once you tried it?


You're right I was skeptical initially when I heard about this method. However I proved myself wrong when I tried it. I actually watched a video showing how to do it and it made a lot more sense when I actually saw how to do it.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Osmo (Jan 24, 2014)

gezz. everyone was so quick to jump on him.

Ive only been a T keeper for about 2 years and i have a strimi and a p.metallica. As long as you are responsible and know what their temperaments are you can easily handle them. My strimi is almost 9" now and ive never been threatened by him because i am careful and watch my movements and make sure there isnt anyone else around to cause him to react.


----------



## Yentlequible (Jan 24, 2014)

If you are unsure about the bag method, I also read on here once about using 2-liter soda bottles. With a small spider, you could probably use 1 liter also. Basically, you cut the bottoms off and use those to catch the spider, then when you need to move it, you can take the cap off and put the brush through there instead of putting your hand near the only exit.


----------



## fyic (Jan 24, 2014)

Yentlequible said:


> If you are unsure about the bag method, I also read on here once about using 2-liter soda bottles. With a small spider, you could probably use 1 liter also. Basically, you cut the bottoms off and use those to catch the spider, then when you need to move it, you can take the cap off and put the brush through there instead of putting your hand near the only exit.


I use this method a lot and it works well for me........even used it on a big 6" OBT hahahah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tomoran (Jan 24, 2014)

You know, I wondered how this would work with an adult OBT. Thanks! 



fyic said:


> I use this method a lot and it works well for me........even used it on a big 6" OBT hahahah


----------



## fyic (Jan 24, 2014)

Tomoran said:


> You know, I wondered how this would work with an adult OBT. Thanks!


It wasn't easy......but yes it did work well


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2014)

Still no updates on shipping, but it is still brutally cold in my area, so I'd think it will still be a while for its arrival.
Last night I watched my Jungle Carpet Python shed from beginning to end, so that was pretty fun, and I was able to get this pic with my phone(kinda bad quality-sorry about that)


----------



## Yentlequible (Jan 25, 2014)

Earlier this week, I rescued a big A geniculata from a guy in my area. He _never_ cleaned out the cage. Substrate or water dish. He would just keep filling up the water dish when it ran low. It was completely empty and dry when I bought the spider. There was a lot of poop and dirt inside the bowl and around the outer edge. For all of you saying that you just fill it up with a syringe or something similar, is this how your bowls end up looking? It was absolutely disgusting to look at, and put the spider in very terrible living conditions. I agree with Jose's method completely. You need to get that dish out to clean it. Far too often does the spider poop in it, or throw in their old food remains. I've noticed lots of dirt in my water bowls within the first day of putting a nice clean one in there. Look at the three pictures I attached to see how bad it was. Yes, that is how the bowl was. The spider was actually drinking out of that. Sickening. 

edit: I'd also like to go into further detail on Jose's method of transferring since a lot of you seem confused by it. I went over to his house today for a different reason, but he showed me how easy his transfer method was. Basically, You take you Ts enclosure, and put in into a bigger empty enclosure. Is it in a small Kritter Keeper? Put it into a large one then. Anything bigger than it works. Then you put both of those in the bath tub where the spider can't escape in case it runs out of the other enclosure. Use your tongs to coax the spider gently out of it's enclosure. It will come out, and end up in the bigger one. It's that simple. Should take you 30 seconds or less. Putting the spider back in is just the same thing, but in reverse. Put your smaller enclosure into the bigger one that has the spider, and coax it back into the small one. Once the T is out into the separate container, you are free to stick your hand anywhere in their cage for cleaning without any fear of a couple fangs sinking into hand from the already nervous spider.


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2014)

Yentlequible said:


> Earlier this week, I rescued a big A geniculata from a guy in my area. He _never_ cleaned out the cage. Substrate or water dish. He would just keep filling up the water dish when it ran low. It was completely empty and dry when I bought the spider. There was a lot of poop and dirt inside the bowl and around the outer edge. For all of you saying that you just fill it up with a syringe or something similar, is this how your bowls end up looking? It was absolutely disgusting to look at, and put the spider in very terrible living conditions. I agree with Jose's method completely. You need to get that dish out to clean it. Far too often does the spider poop in it, or throw in their old food remains. I've noticed lots of dirt in my water bowls within the first day of putting a nice clean one in there.
> http://imgur.com/eA7pFBg
> http://imgur.com/HFNqohg
> http://imgur.com/Kogwcfq


Wow another condescending reply towards other members....what's new....
But I'm sure I can speak for others as well as myself....the hole idea of using a bottle cap and a syringe is that you fill it up for maybe a week or two, then simply pull it out, throw it out and replace.  Then start the process over.  There are good pet owners and bad ones....but to assume that anyone who has posted here about using a syringe to add water to their pets dish is a bad owner is pretty b@!!sy....


----------



## Yentlequible (Jan 25, 2014)

Bender said:


> Wow another condescending reply towards other members....what's new....
> But I'm sure I can speak for others as well as myself....the hole idea of using a bottle cap and a syringe is that you fill it up for maybe a week or two, then simply pull it out, throw it out and replace.  Then start the process over.  There are good pet owners and bad ones....but to assume that anyone who has posted here about using a syringe to add water to their pets dish is a bad owner is pretty b@!!sy....


I'm not saying that anyone here is a bad owner at all. I'm just bringing the point of clean water dishes back up, along with cleaning out their cages. When you clean out their cage, are you doing it with the spider still in there where it might get too spooked? The safest option for both you and the spider is to remove the spider for just a few minutes. That's all it takes to clean out a cage.


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Jan 25, 2014)

Yentlequible said:


> I'm not saying that anyone here is a bad owner at all. I'm just bringing the point of clean water dishes back up, along with cleaning out their cages. When you clean out their cage, are you doing it with the spider still in there where it might get too spooked? The safest option for both you and the spider is to remove the spider for just a few minutes. That's all it takes to clean out a cage.


It's only the safest option if there is zero chance of escape during the move, otherwise every time you take out the spider is another opportunity for it to escape or bite you. If you use the bag method every time to corral the T, then sure it takes the slight chance that he gets bitten during maintenance out of the equation, but it's also going to stress the T out often. If you give the T a hide where it can go and feel secure when you disturb the cage, then just opening the cage and going in with tongs, even with the spider still inside, is generally safe.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 25, 2014)

Yentlequible said:


> I'm not saying that anyone here is a bad owner at all. I'm just bringing the point of clean water dishes back up, along with cleaning out their cages. When you clean out their cage, are you doing it with the spider still in there where it might get too spooked? The safest option for both you and the spider is to remove the spider for just a few minutes. That's all it takes to clean out a cage.


I will continue to spot clean and fill water dishes without removing the spider, thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 26, 2014)

Do you guys even realize that even when it hangs out in its hide it also eats, poop and whatever else it feels like doing. So what I'm reading is let's not clean the area where the spider likes to hang out let's not remove the cork bark even though there is a dead cricket that the spider did not eat. Let's not bother looking more thoroughly inside of some of the holes cork bark has that there might be a dead cricket in there. Hey! By oh means lets have a Poecilotheria sp. run on top of your face and see how funny it is when it bites you. Let's find out how stressed out your face may feel. Did you guys see the bite report with a Poecilotheria formosa? Here is the link in case you missed it.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?196590-Poecilotheria-formosa 
I know some of did not missed the guy with the B. smithi that went up his nose, oh I guess that was pretty funny stuff!
With my experience removing the spider is the safest for both parties. But like I always say your the owner of your own pet do what you want with your pet.
Reclusive Demon, I do understand what you are saying and it makes since only if you avoid that area that the Poecilotheria sp. is at. But it does not make since to me by not thoroughly clean the enclosure. Living left overs leads to mites, mold, a crapy smell that will attract flies and who knows what other living organism. To me this is not a healthy environment so I will do the best necessary option for my spider to have the healthiest environment that he or she could have. 


Jose

---------- Post added 01-25-2014 at 11:17 PM ----------




Yentlequible said:


> Earlier this week, I rescued a big A geniculata from a guy in my area. He _never_ cleaned out the cage. Substrate or water dish. He would just keep filling up the water dish when it ran low. It was completely empty and dry when I bought the spider. There was a lot of poop and dirt inside the bowl and around the outer edge. For all of you saying that you just fill it up with a syringe or something similar, is this how your bowls end up looking? It was absolutely disgusting to look at, and put the spider in very terrible living conditions. I agree with Jose's method completely. You need to get that dish out to clean it. Far too often does the spider poop in it, or throw in their old food remains. I've noticed lots of dirt in my water bowls within the first day of putting a nice clean one in there. Look at the three pictures I attached to see how bad it was. Yes, that is how the bowl was. The spider was actually drinking out of that. Sickening.
> 
> edit: I'd also like to go into further detail on Jose's method of transferring since a lot of you seem confused by it. I went over to his house today for a different reason, but he showed me how easy his transfer method was. Basically, You take you Ts enclosure, and put in into a bigger empty enclosure. Is it in a small Kritter Keeper? Put it into a large one then. Anything bigger than it works. Then you put both of those in the bath tub where the spider can't escape in case it runs out of the other enclosure. Use your tongs to coax the spider gently out of it's enclosure. It will come out, and end up in the bigger one. It's that simple. Should take you 30 seconds or less. Putting the spider back in is just the same thing, but in reverse. Put your smaller enclosure into the bigger one that has the spider, and coax it back into the small one. Once the T is out into the separate container, you are free to stick your hand anywhere in their cage for cleaning without any fear of a couple fangs sinking into hand from the already nervous spider.


 When you came over earlier today to pick up your spider and showed me the photo of the A. geniculata  and the messed that she was in, I asked myself why is this person have any kind pets? Was this person so afraid of his spider that did not bother to give her a healthy environment? Why do some people have this mentality thinking that under this condition it's fine to live in? Shame on some pet owners! I wonder how long the A. geniculata was living under this condition. Absolutely pure laziness!!!!!



Jose


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 26, 2014)

I just use my 10" tweezers, lift the bowl out, clean it, and put it back in. And I have a 9" genic with the attitude of a rabid pit bull. I do that with all my T's. I do remove them when I need to do a thorough clean, but they're spiders... they aren't THAT dirty. And no one is cleaning their burrows on a regular basis in the wild, or delivering water to them, so I'd say captive spiders have it pretty good.

Btw, my genic can trash a water bowl overnight.  I can clean it, put it in, and the next morning it can be empty of water and full of substrate and a bolus and sometimes poop to complete the trifecta. Substrate and web will suck the water out of a bowl in no time. Empty doesn't automatically equal poor husbandry.


----------

